# Programm ohne Betriebssystem



## soeni1987 (24. Januar 2008)

Wie kann man ein Programm schreiben, welches auf dem blanken computer läuft, also ohne Betriebssystem. Geht das überhaupt oder muss man erst alle möglichen Treiber für die Hardware erstellen. Ich denke, mit einer Grafik ala Bios oder pure Textausgabe müsse soch was zu machen sein oder? wie aber bekommt man das Programm dazu zu starten? Kann mir jemand sachdinliche Hinweise Geben? gibt es dazu villeicht Tutorials?

danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## MCoder (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

also ein minimales OS ist auf jeden Fall erforderlich, sonst geht buchstäblich nichts. Dafür dürfte sich ein entsprechend angepasstes Linux-System empfehlen, das z.B. von CD-ROM oder USB-Stick bootet.

Gruß
MCoder


----------



## soeni1987 (24. Januar 2008)

genau diese "kleine" OS möchte ich programmieren. linux ist doch sowiso open source, kommt man da vielleicht an nen quellcode ran? das würde mir schon weiterhelfen.


----------



## Trouble Shooter (24. Januar 2008)

Hm, den Linux-Kernel gibt es hier und einige weitere allgemeine Informationen über den Linux-Kernel kannst du dir hier ansehen.

Viel Spaß damit, auch wenn ich glaube das es dir nicht viel nutzen wird. 
Denn das ist doch ein recht komplexes Thema (allerdings kenne ich ja dein Bildungsstand nicht - aber wer Google nicht nutzen kann, wird kein OS programmieren können ;-) , sry nicht böse sein - mir ist´s auch zu hoch)

MfG 
Trouble Shooter


----------



## Laudian (24. Januar 2008)

http://www.kernel.org ist die Seite fuer den Kernel, LFS-Linux ist ein System bei dem beschrieben wird Schritt fuer Schritt, wie du ein Grundlagensystem aus Sourcecode Paketen bastelst und Hier findest du ein Minilinux mit weniger als 50 MB Ausdehnung aufbauend auf dem L4linux-Mikrokernel, welches speziell auf ausgelagerten Linuxroutern genutzt werden kann ... all das sind weitgehend Grundsachen die dann nicht mehr als nur ein ganz Grundlegendes System liefern und viel Anpassung sowie Wissen vorraussetzen. 

Wenn du ein LFS-System (Linux from Scratch) aufsetzen willst hast du alle Grundlagen fuer eine Entwicklungsumgebung in Linux, allerdings nur mit sehr elementaren Editoren, einem Konsolenbrowser und einem Multifunktionalen Compiler.  Hier findest du die Onlineversion von LFS.

Ansonsten gibts von Dennis Wronka hier eine EasyLFS-Version ...


----------



## MCoder (25. Januar 2008)

soeni1987 hat gesagt.:


> genau diese "kleine" OS möchte ich programmieren.


Warum das Rad nochmal erfinden? Die Programmierung eines OS ist nicht ganz trivial. Nimm dir eine Minimaldistribution und modele die so um, dass sie nicht weiter tut, als dein Programm zu starten.

Gruß
MCoder


----------



## Kaiser206 (27. Januar 2008)

Schon mal das hier angeschaut?

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/programming-tutorials/20706-ein-eigenes-kleines-betriebssystem.html

im Internet gibts einige Foren für Entwickler eigener Betriebssysteme. Du brauchst nur zu googeln.

Sonderlich schwer ist es nicht. Es hängt davon ab was du machen willst. Kleine Filesysteme sind schnell programmiert, und ein Zugriff auf VGA ist auch ganz einfach. Probleme sollten nur auftreten, wenn du versuchst andere Geräte anzusprechen oder wenn du etwas sehr grafisches entwickeln willst.


----------

